# es fehlen immer mehr Fische...



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe in den letzten Tagen wiederholt feststellen müssen, dass Fische aus meinem Teich fehlen. Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass es sich bei dem Dieb um einen __ Fischreiher handelt. Bis ich heute etwas beobachtet habe. Ich sah, wie eine größere Krähe (oder Rabe) um den Teich herumschlich und sich dann plötzlich ins Wasser auf etwas stürzte. Dann flog sie mit etwas im Schnabel davon auf das nächste Hausdach. 
Das heutige Resultat: Es fehlen drei kleine Schleierschwänze und ein kleiner Koi (ca. 7cm). Fressen diese Vögel wirklich Fische? Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

wieso sollte sie keine Fische mögen, wenn sie selbst Menschen anfällt.
siehe

www.wdr.de/themen/panorama/3/kraehe/index.jhtml  

Vielleicht solltest Du sie auch mit Schnaps füttern.... dann wirst Du sie los


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

hier habe ich noch etwas dazu gefunden



über eine Angel würde sie sich offensichtlich auch freuen......


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Harald schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> hier habe ich noch etwas dazu gefunden
> 
> ...


Das wäre ja noch schöner...

Die Frage der Fragen ist: WIE WERDE ICH DIESES SCH... VIEH WIEDER LOS???  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

tja, gute Frage.....

von Vogelscheuchen lassen sie sich normalerweise nur einmal vertreiben.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich von Dir auch zum ersten Mal von diesem Problem mit der Krähe gehört. Es ist wahrscheinlich immer die Frage, wie drastisch die Lösung sein darf, die Du anwendest.

Die, für die Krähe angenehmste Lösung, wäre wohl die mit dem Alkohol  .... Wenn Du sie dann gefangen hast, setzt Du sie einfach einige Hundert Kilometer weiter wieder aus...... :? 

Mir würde auf jeden Fall etwas einfallen.......


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Dass Krähen an die Fische gehen habe ich mittlerweile auch im Internet gefunden:


> Übrigens, nicht jeder Fisch, der aus einem Gartenteich verschwindet wurde das Opfer von Fischreihern! Auch Katzen und sogar Krähen und Elstern sind sehr geschickte und findige Fischliebhaber, denen "Erfolgserlebnisse" am Teich nur selten versagt bleiben! Allerdings kann man hier besser vorsorgen, indem man die Uferzonen extrem flach gestaltet (ca. 5 bis 10 cm tief) und so dicht bepflanzt, daß die Fische zwangsläufig in den tieferen Wasserregionen bleiben müssen. Nur beim __ Reiher nutzt das garnichts, der stellt sich einfach ins Flachwasser und bedient sich.


http://www.aquariumcenter.de/archiv/archiv_seiten/Teich/teich_reiher.html
Meine Beobachtung scheint also zu stimmen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

jepp füll sie ordentlich ab.

wichtig ist das du sie nachdem du hunderte kilometer gefahren bist ihr nochmals ein schlückchen gibs damit sie wenn sie aufwacht sich nicht an den rückweg erinnert :!:  :razz:  :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Eine Schrotbüchse wirkt  da wie ein Wunder!  


Ne im Ernst es gibt was. Bei mir funktioniert es.   

Ich hänge die alten, gebrauchten CD-Rohlinge in die umliegenden Bäume und Sträucher.
Die Reflektionen hassen diese schwarzen Biester!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen zu diesem Thema noch kundig gemacht...... Krähen soll man, im Gegensatz zu Fischreihern gut mit Plastikkrähen vertreiben können..... sie würden nicht in das Gebiet einer "anderen" Krähe jagen..

Ob das allerdings wirklich hilft, weiß ich nicht. Möglicherweise merken sie auch ganz schnell, daß der Konkurrent nur dumm rum sitzt.

Die Idee mit dem Schrottgewehr ist sicher auch nicht schlecht..... in Wohngebieten könnte man damit allerdings den einen oder anderen Nachbarn durch die Hecke gleich mit erledigen.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Nei, das geht nicht!

Zumindest den schweizer Krähen ist das egal!  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Ich sag nur erschiessen, oder besoffen machen und den Hals umdrehen.
Was Anderes ist Zeitverschwendung.
Die sind so oder so eine große Plage geworden in Deutschland.
Bei uns hier fällt öfters eine vom Baum. Einfach so.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Klingt toll, das mit dem vom Baum fallen...  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, 

also das mit dem Schrotgewehr würde ich lassen, da schießt Du Dir noch Löcher in den Teich.   

Da gibt es doch diese vollautomatischen Wasserstrahlteile, oder diese Stromzäune bei Ebay. Die helfen angeblich gegen Katzen und __ Reiher, folglich auch gegen Krähen. 

Das Thema erledigt sich aber auch von selbst, wenn der letzte Fisch im Schlund der Krähe landet. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

ODER VIELLEICHT HELFEN SÜSSWASSERPIRANHAS!

Dann fehlt die Krähe noch vor dem Morgenbrot!


----------

